# Belgium Cofidis Cup - BETTING INFO



## Sportsbts (Nov 27, 2012)

*Belgium Cofidis Cup*

Anderlecht - Mechelen

Anderlecht have full squad available,no injuries or suspensions. Dont know will coach use strong team..
Mechelen miss injured Renard(first gk 6/0),Chen(df 16/0),Witte(df 10/1),Pandza(mf 2/0),Petter(mf 6/3) and Ruiz(att 4/0).


----------

